# Small Reno LOL-Clearing Property and Building a House



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

I recently joined this forum and currently, I'm learning a lot about bermuda.
My goal is to have some beautiful lawns like others on the site, but something more manageable for a few acres
But first pic of the thread, I started Aug 2017 with the largest lawn renovation in my life. :shock: 
3.5 acres and a small cabin that needed to be torn down.
There is lake water back there somewhere


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Fast forward a bit. House is up. Now we need to cover the brick with gray mortar with fill dirt.
First, septic tank install.
And a boom lift to finish chimney work.
Yard is still a disaster :?


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

House is done and somewhat on budget.
Now, we need to hire out some dozer and excavator work.
A lawn kind of seems hopeless at this point but we are glad to just have the area cleard.
Building is an exhausting process (BTW)


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Put some hay around the foundation, but I think it just invited johnson grass.
Hired an irrigation company.
Installed gutter drains, irrigation, and decided to seed both bermuda and annual rye because it's Oct and we need something to control erosion over the winter.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Rye grass coming in over the winter.
We got a lot of rain and all the mowing was terrible.
Glad this was one shot of annual rye, but it did the job of controlling erosion until bermuda could grow in.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Spring comes and I applied Lesco Pre-M in Feb.
Got a ton of rain and did not reapply; I think hindsight it would be good to have 2 or 3 applications in the spring/early summer.
So fast forward to June 2019 and decide to overseed the bermuda from fall.
I aerated and then spread seed. That seemed to work very well! 
Not much survived. But the rye is dead as a possum. New seed is germinating and showing life


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Getting some results from the 30 lbs of seed. 
(Lowe's Sta-green)


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Getting to where I am today. I bought more Pennington seed end of July. It had Mohawk and Sultan seed mixed. Thinking it will blend in with the Bermuda spread in June. I've got a lot of weeds that I can now shift my attention to focus on. It's been way to hot and seed needed time to mature before spraying. But overall pretty happy to finally have Bermuda established!


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Chomping at the bit to start spraying these awful weeds but wanted to give the Bermuda time to mature. Plus it's been a little too hot to spray. 
Mixed these two together to cover grassy and broadleaf weeds. A lot of ground to cover with a backpack sprayer :? But I put out 24 gallons divided a week apart.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Just sprayed the last 12 gallons this past Wednesday. Looking forward to seeing lots of yellow in the sea of green bermuda. We did add a few pallets of sod along the driveway and close to the house last fall. You can see the difference in bermuda species but it should be less noticable as the new bermuda fills in.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Weeds have taken a good hit with the spraying. Always more to spray 

Since these temps are going to hang around for a while. I decided to try out this fertilizer from Lowe's. $23 a bag seems to be a bargain for my size of lot.
Bermuda is coming in nice. Hope to get more density before winter hits. 
The last lawn pic is from our second story. This one area of the lot seems to be struggling the most. I did not aerate very well during the first seeding here and that may be my problem. Still happy to have some grass!


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Freshening up the flowers beds for Fall. Lowe's had several half dead Rose and perennials on 75% off clearance price. So basically free. Also several bags of mulch torn open for a buck.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Flashback pics coming up on my timeline
1 yr ago
Makes me appreciate all the progress and cuss less at the weeds😄


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

The fert application greened things up nicely. Still trying to get this side to fill in. A lot of weeds. I sprayed again last night. Will see how yellow this turns in a few days. Gonna push one more fert application later this week and keep watering while the temps are still bermuda friendly.

I wonder if it's still too hot for pre-m?

Soil temps are around 80F.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Hit it with 250 pounds of PROGRO again.
Watering in. Last feeding of the year... (I think). Record 100F in the area today 🔥⛳🚜


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Finally getting the green I was going for.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Started seeing some grass getting missed during the mowing so invested in 3 new blades. I think I was overdue 😂

Also, put another 250lbs of pro turf. Trying to finish the year with as much growth and fill in as possible.

Need to stay on a regular 4-5 day now schedule for this much fertilizer.


----------



## STI_MECE (Aug 4, 2020)

man if you are hoofing that 3 acres with a backpack sprayer you make me want to take my pull behind sprayer back. I could get a hell of a sprayer for the price I paid on mine


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

STI_MECE said:


> man if you are hoofing that 3 acres with a backpack sprayer you make me want to take my pull behind sprayer back. I could get a hell of a sprayer for the price I paid on mine


I quickly realized I needed a tow sprayer.
North star 21 gallon has been working great.
3 tanks to do three acres works great.
I wish I would have opted for the 31gallon sprayer.


----------



## STI_MECE (Aug 4, 2020)

jasonbraswell said:


> STI_MECE said:
> 
> 
> > man if you are hoofing that 3 acres with a backpack sprayer you make me want to take my pull behind sprayer back. I could get a hell of a sprayer for the price I paid on mine
> ...


I got the same as well. I got the 101 gallon one, I still have yet to go pick it up. I just purchased it Early this week. I am jealous you have irrigation as well. I got diddly squawt


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

STI_MECE said:


> jasonbraswell said:
> 
> 
> > STI_MECE said:
> ...


You are going to really appreciate the sprayer. Brings the cost of Pre M way down and gives a lot of flexibility going forward with herbicides, iron and other items. The irrigation is pumping water from the lake. Therefore, I can water 2 acres regularly at minimum cost; just had to pay for the upfront install.

Here are some pics from last season. Been a slow start this year but this is a good reminder to update my journal this season.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Yeah I have a 21 gallon as well and wish it would have been bigger so I know what your going through.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> Yeah I have a 21 gallon as well and wish it would have been bigger so I know what your going through.


The sprayers are like car engines.
Always wanting more Liters! :ugeek: :nod:


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

You have done a great job. Looks great.


----------



## STI_MECE (Aug 4, 2020)

Are you doing granular for the fertilizer? If so, are you sourcing it locally? Have you found that granular or liquid is cheaper per acre (I am thinking granular)


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

STI_MECE said:


> Are you doing granular for the fertilizer? If so, are you sourcing it locally? Have you found that granular or liquid is cheaper per acre (I am thinking granular)


I was getting the sunniland 24-0-11 last year for ~$20 a bag at Lowes; now it's discontinued. It was the best value I could find. I also purchase 33-0-0 from local co-op for $13 a bag.
Liquid is just not worth the squeeze on acreage IMO.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Fresh cut at 1.75" on the ZT.
Bought 200lbs of 33-0-0 to spread this weekend.


----------

